# solo and living in Puerto Morelos



## mdeeley

as a 54 year old woman from canada, i have been in cancun for now a month. i have gotten by without spanish but am wondering about something. i have stumbled across a wonderful opportunity of a brand new studio suite in portos morolos for a few months for only 7,000 pecos per mo. question is though, as i have a learning disability i am unable to understand or speak spanish (epilepsy). do you think it would be unwise to live in portos morolos for 2 months when i am unable to communicate in spanish and am travelling solo and am a woman. thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Probably. You will need to be able to communicate, wherever you are.


----------



## GARYJ65

mdeeley said:


> as a 54 year old woman from canada, i have been in cancun for now a month. i have gotten by without spanish but am wondering about something. i have stumbled across a wonderful opportunity of a brand new studio suite in portos morolos for a few months for only 7,000 pecos per mo. question is though, as i have a learning disability i am unable to understand or speak spanish (epilepsy). do you think it would be unwise to live in portos morolos for 2 months when i am unable to communicate in spanish and am travelling solo and am a woman. thanks!


I really think that you will be in a great risk


----------



## Hound Dog

_


mdeeley said:



as a 54 year old woman from canada, i have been in cancun for now a month. i have gotten by without spanish but am wondering about something. i have stumbled across a wonderful opportunity of a brand new studio suite in portos morolos for a few months for only 7,000 pecos per mo. question is though, as i have a learning disability i am unable to understand or speak spanish (epilepsy). do you think it would be unwise to live in portos morolos for 2 months when i am unable to communicate in spanish and am travelling solo and am a woman. thanks!

Click to expand...

_RV and Gary have good points. Believe me, I live part time in San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas where English is hardly ever spoken and part time at Lake Chapala where, within the region where our house is located, there are many English speakers among both the expats and locals. The difference is substantial and since you state you have a problem with learning new languages, the difference is compounded so proceed with caution.

The town you have chosen as a residence for a couple of months may have more English speaking locals than you think considering its location between Cancun and Playa Del Carmen. major resort areas catering to English speaking tourists and expat residents alike and and, after all, we are only talking about two months. You sound like an adventurous person so why not take a chance. I have visited the seaside town you cited and found it quite charming. I say give it a try for a couple of months renting and if you don´t find it suit you personally,you can leave.

Good luck to you.


----------



## chicois8

I have visited PM and I would think every restaurant and hotel will have some english speakers.......


----------



## bluenoser55

I am currently in Puerto Morelos, I'm a few years older than you are and am solo.
I come every year for 6 weeks, I don't speak Spanish and I have never had a problem.
If I could find a 700.00 per month rental on the beach side. I would be back here in a heart beat.
Will you be living in la colonia or the beach side? that will be the key in weather or not you need Spanish. 
If you are on the beach-side then not being able to speak Spanish should not be a problem. Most of the restaurants ans stores have English speaking staff and generally there will be an English speaker close by.
There is a facebook page called "Friends of Puerto Morelos" , they are very helpful, I have never asked a question that has not been answered and usually very promptly.
Many many women travel here alone. A lot of the business owners are either Canadian or American.
Puerto is an amazing little town, very quiet, the streets are rolled up by 11:00 p.m.


----------



## GARYJ65

bluenoser55 said:


> I am currently in Puerto Morelos, I'm a few years older than you are and am solo. I come every year for 6 weeks, I don't speak Spanish and I have never had a problem. If I could find a 700.00 per month rental on the beach side. I would be back here in a heart beat. Will you be living in la colonia or the beach side? that will be the key in weather or not you need Spanish. If you are on the beach-side then not being able to speak Spanish should not be a problem. Most of the restaurants ans stores have English speaking staff and generally there will be an English speaker close by. There is a facebook page called "Friends of Puerto Morelos" , they are very helpful, I have never asked a question that has not been answered and usually very promptly. Many many women travel here alone. A lot of the business owners are either Canadian or American. Puerto is an amazing little town, very quiet, the streets are rolled up by 11:00 p.m.


Keyword here is Epilepsy, I think she has to be extra careful with that


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> Keyword here is Epilepsy, I think she has to be extra careful with that


If her epilepsy is under control with the proper medication, then what's the problem?


----------



## ojosazules11

mdeely, I would suggest some kind of "MedicAlert" bracelet or pendant in both English and Spanish indicating you have epilepsy and which medications you normally take. That way if you have a serious seizure requiring medical attention while in Mexico the medical personnel will at least have that basic info to assist them in treating you appropriately. Epilepsy and other chronic medical conditions need to be taken seriously and managed well, but in most cases with the right management and precautions they hopefully will not prevent you from living life fully!


----------



## GARYJ65

Isla Verde said:


> If her epilepsy is under control with the proper medication, then what's the problem?


I'm possibly thinking as a father; alone, not speaking the language and epilepsy, I would just be extra careful


----------



## ojosazules11

Another piece of health advice for mdeely if you decide to make the trip to Mexico solo. You probably already know this, but someone with epilepsy should never go into the water without a buddy who is aware of your seizure disorder. Even a minor seizure while in the ocean could result in tragedy. 

I'm also wondering, mdeely, why your flag says you are originally from Central African Republic but an earlier post of yours on the Canada Expat forum indicates you were born in Vancouver? Just being curious. . . 

(Disclaimer: My flag says I'm originally from Canada since I've lived most of my adult life here, even though I was born in the States.)


----------



## citlali

Apparently the OP is already in Mexico, actually in Cancun so I do not see the big deal about moving to Puerto Morelos which is not very far from Cancun and has lots of tourists and people catering to tourists who speak English.
Wether in Cancun or Puerto Morelos I would take precautions incase of an attack and a bracelet with all medical information and contact names and phone number would be important. As far as going in the water or having other activities I would do them with a body , try to connect with someone as soon as you are in Puerto Morelos. If I were in your shoes I would go since you already in Mexico anyways.


----------



## RickS

I'm with those saying 'YES'.... and I would love to have a newer studio suite for 7,000 pesos either there or La Colonia.

Puerto Morelo, while not as touristy, have plenty of English speakers. One could even stay in La Colonia and 'easily' survive without Spanish.... especially for just 2 months. 

I presume that the OP knows what precautions to take for Epilepsy and has chosen to be in Mexico/Cancun. Puerto Morelos has great access to Cancun and Playa.

OP, if you choose to not take the 'deal', let us know and we will come right over!


----------



## Casitas Kinsol

*Make the move....*

Puerto Morelos is a very nice little town with plenty of expats and plenty of businesses where people speak English. You will have no problem getting around a making you understand. Make the move.


----------

